# Farmington Bay - Hunt Forecast



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's some more info from the manager of the FB WMA:

FARMINGTON BAY, TIMPIE AND LAYTON-KAYSVILLE

WATERFOWL MANAGEMENT AREAS
2011 Opening Day Forecast

Marsh Conditions: The Great Salt Lake (GSL) has increased to an elevation of 4197.7 feet above mean sea level. This is nearly four feet above last year’s fall elevation. Marsh vegetation is in fair shape along shoreline areas below Crystal and Turpin. Interior marshes are in great condition. Overall, marsh conditions at Farmington Bay are considered good outside diked units and great inside diked units.
The Turpin Unit with-in the dikes and the South end of Farmington Bay WMA was all treated with Glyphosphate last fall, but due to less than ideal conditions we have not burned the areas. This fall, we sprayed the Miller Unit, East Crystal and West Crystal with a helicopter. In these areas, you are going to find more Phragmites than normal, but with a little luck we will burn the areas next spring and really open up the marsh. 

Marsh conditions at Timpie are good to excellent.

Marsh conditions at Layton-Kaysville are fair. Lower marshes are fairly wet, but the Phragmites has really taken off with the lake coming up. Interior marshes are in fair condition. Airboat access into the interior will be very, very difficult.

Water Conditions: All units within Farmington Bay will be holding and spilling fresh water throughout the fall. All units will be at 100% capacity.

Because Timpie Springs WMA is spring fed, water conditions are the same as last year and considered good to excellent.

Water conditions at Layton-Kaysville are fair. Once the irrigation season ends October 15, incoming fresh water may diminish. This will be highly dependent on the amount of fall precipitation.

Access: All access points into Farmington Bay WMA will be open September 15, 2011. Boat hunters are encouraged to use the North entrance to launch into Unit 1 and Turpin. Small boat access is also available at the South entrance. Due to submersed hazards, wake less boat speed is advised in all fresh water impoundments. Hunters are encouraged to consider retrieval of downed birds before selecting a place to hunt.

An ATV corridor has been posted, and is available for use. The corridor is located at the North entrance and is next to Goose Egg Island. When the parking lot is full, no more access will be allowed. Users must obey signs.

Access points into Timpie and Layton-Kaysville will be open one day prior to the youth hunt, September17, 2011.

Bird Use: Great numbers of ducks and a few geese are present at Farmington Bay, while fair numbers of ducks and geese are present at Timpie and Layton-Kaysville. An increase in bird use and distribution is anticipated, due to great habitat conditions. The 2010 opening weekend average at Farmington Bay was 2.35 ducks/hunter.
This year’s opener should be similar or better than last year’s!
Special 
Regulations: -Waterfowl youth hunt will be held September 17, 2011, followed by the general waterfowl opener on October 1, 2011. 
Shooting on the general opener will begin at 7:30 A.M.
-All areas listed above are open for hunting.
-The North West corner of Unit 1 at Farmington Bay WMA is posted as a Waterfowl Rest Area and is closed to hunting and trespass.
-The area West of the main entrance road to the first right bend in the road and North of the road until you get to Goose egg Island, is all closed for education purposes.
-Shooting is prohibited at Farmington Bay WMA within 600 feet of all dikes and roads open to motorized vehicles.
-Airboats are prohibited within diked units.
-The South Crystal unit is posted as a motor less unit. 
-Camping is allowed in parking areas only. Open fires are prohibited. Please clean your camp site so we can continue our camping policy.

-ATV’s must stay within the posted corridor, failure to do so will result in a citation.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

thanks for the info! only 11 days to go!! *(())* -()/>- :O--O:


----------

